# Sticky  Informational Links



## Caprice Acres

*Old stickies *- compiled here for easy reference - also repeatedly interspersed under topics below!
*Home Butchering Article by Ozark Jewels*
*Cheese recipes and links by greenacres*
*CL/CAE - Before you buy a goat info by greenacres*
*How to test for Mastitis by Alice in Tx/Mo*
*Tis the season! Newborn/pregnancy/milking checklist by LoneStrChc23 *
*Goat Emergency by Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians*
*Ketosis Thread by tambo *

*Basics
Merck Veterinary Manual - Goats: Overview of Health-Management interaction*
*Merck Veterinary Manual - Common Diseases of Goats*
*Fias Co Farm - Husbandry, management, and information articles*
*Onion Creek Ranch - Health and Management articles *
*Maryland Small Ruminant Page *- LOTS of good resources here. Feed evaluation and ration mixers, Presentations on breeding better animals and management, conformation, biosecurity, parasites and so much more. MANY more pages like Marketing, quizzes, sheep 101, etc!
- *Links*
- *Articles*
- *Presentations*
- *Spreadsheets (rations, budgets)*
*Langston Goat fact sheets*
*Goat Biology - Digestion of goats*
*National Goat Handbook* - a huge consortium of articles from technical to basics! - 412 pages long - for download or online access. Has topics in all of the areas below and more. 
*Oklahoma State Meat Goat manual* - Each chapter is a PDF that can be downloaded and saved.
*ADGA: About Dairy Goats*
*ADGA: Milking Dairy Goats
ADGA: General Dairy goat info*

*Research
Langston links to Scientific Papers *

*Breed Associations, Breed clubs, and Breeds
American Dairy Goat Association = ADGA*
- *ADGA Breeds*
*American Goat Society = AGS*
*International Dairy Goat Registry and International Fiber Breed Registry = IDGR and IFBR*
*Miniature Dairy Goat Association = MDGA*
*The Miniature Goat Registry = TMGR*
*American Boer Goat Association = ABGA*
*U. S. Boer Goat Association = USBGA
Oklahoma State Meat Goat Manual - Meat BREEDS PDF* - (Access whole version here: *Oklahoma State Meat Goat manual*)

*Genetics and performance testing*
*ADGA Genetics* - an invalueable dairy goat breeding tool. Allows for you to save pedigrees to your login, save planned breedings, check inbreeding coefficients, links each animal to it’s USDA CDCB (Milk production and type evaluation) websites for milk test data. Maintained by Gene Dershewitz of MissDee’s French Alpines
*ABGA Performance Testing - Buck Test*
*DHI West* - Goat Dairy Herd Improvement (milk test) plan options. Helpful when choosing what will work for you!
*Land of Havilah farm DHIR information* - Written by Kristie Miller of Land of Havilah farm and herbals. Excellent and easy to understand for those daunted by starting on official milk test!
*Goat Color genetics* - Minifluffs rabbitry article
*Seeing a Dairy goat “by the numbers” from ADGA*
*Genetics for the Future: Lessons from the Dairy Cattle industry* - ADGA, by Elizabeth Henning and Lisa Shepard
*Steps to Genetic Success with Dairy Goats *- From ADGA by Elizabeth Henning
*Breeding by the Numbers - ADGA, by Mark Baden*
*ADGA Plus info - DHIR, LA, DNA program*
*Online Mendelian Inheritance in Animals*

*Drugs*- Legal and Responsible use of drugs in LIVESTOCK and FOOD PRODUCING ANIMALS
NOTE - all use of any drugs off label (Including different doses, routes, or drugs not labeled for that exact species) *is ILLEGAL without veterinary prescription and oversight. These resources are available for use in collaboration with your veterinarian.*
*FARAD: Food Animal Residue Avoidance Database* - Drug withdrawal lookup. NOTE - only pertinent to common drugs used in livestock off-label. Your veterinarian can request withdrawal from this organization to look up other drugs used commonly off-label.
*Off label suggested dosages/withdrawal times *
*Dewormer drugs and dosages
Dairy Goat Info: Worms/Wormers*
*Dairy Goat Info: Coccidia*

*Scrapies*
Many producers are not following Scrapies regulation. Tattoos for registered animals (provided your registry is approved - most are) work as identification but *ONLY IF THEY ARE ACCOMPANIED WITH THEIR REGISTRATION PAPERS AT ALL TIMES.*
We are so close to eliminating scrapies from the US, but we still are finding it every year. Scrapies tags are FREE, the applicators are FREE.
I even use the blue metal ‘slaughter only’ scrapies tags for cull breeding stock that I don’t want someone to end up buying and thinking they’re going to breed them. 
In unregistered stock, if you’re not willing to tag, you CAN tattoo your premise ID into ear(s) along with an animal ID number if you’d like.
*National Scrapie Eradication Initiative
USDA APHIS - Scrapie Recordkeeping Protocols *
*Center for Food Security and Public Health - Scrapie*

*Natural Medicine* - Note: Most remedies/treatments are NOT supported by scientific studies. Use at your own risk.
*Land of Havilah Herbals, Land of Havilah farm* - Kristie Miller is a certified herbalist and provides lots of information as well as consultation. She has articles on goat care on her website.
Hoping others can provide reputable links as I prefer conventional medicine so don’t have many informational links.

*Books*
*Goat Medicine by David M. Sherman and Mary C. Smith*
*Sheep and Goat Medicine by D.G. Pugh DVM and N. Baird DVM
Merck Vet Manual
Sheep Production Handbook* - while not goat related, I have used this as a reference for various management practices
*Dairy Goat Production Basics - Langston* - book order form w/ table of contents
*Dairy Goat Production Handbook - Langston* - Book order form w/ table of contents
*Meat Goat Production Basics - Langston* - Book order form w/ table of contents
*Meat goat production Handbook - Langston* - book order form w/ table of contents
*National Goat Handbook* - a huge consortium of articles from technical to basics! - 412 pages long - for download or online access. Has topics in all of the areas below and more. 
*Oklahoma State Meat Goat Manual* - Can view online or FREE download of PDF’s
*Goat Dairy Best Management practices* - 166 page PDF book for free download
*Guide to starting a Commercial Goat Dairy* - 168pg book for free download

*Supplies*
*Jeffers Livestock Supply*
*Caprine Supply
Hoegger Goat Supply* - NOTE - many, many users are reporting poor customer service, extremely long ship times. Unfortunately this has been consistent for a while now. Shop with caution.
*Premier1* - Fencing as well as some equipment. Well known for their supposedly more safe heat lamp setup.
*Sydell* - working systems/chutes for small ruminants - sheep and goats both!
*SmithCo* - goat and sheep equipment. Very affordable scales.
*PBS supply* - website is annoying with poor searching ability, but excellent catalog and supplies.
*Hamby Dairy* - Dairying supplies for all species
*Parts Dept* - Dairying supplies for all species.

*Feed and Nutrition
Feedipedia* - Resource with nutritional evals of most common and uncommon feedstuffs
*UMinn Extension* - Feeding of dairy goats
*Feeds and nutrition of dairy goats* - Weight, production, and dry matter intake graphs
*Goat Biology Selenium*
*Saanendoah Copper article*
*Copper oxide wire particles (COWP) and use as parasite preventative*
*Langston Nutrition calculator*
*Langston nutrition requirements*
*Merck Nutrition of Goats*
*NC State Nutritional Feeding Management of Meat Goats*

*Parasites
Mid America Ag Research -* 5.00 fecals, results same day as samples are received in lab. I pack in small flat rate USPS boxes and get results in 2 days. NOT for emergency/sick animals, more a routine screening.
*American Consortium for Small Ruminant Parasite Control* - A primary resource for parasite control in small ruminants. Can't say enough good about this link for parsite control.
*Langston - Fecal count pictorial guide*
*Dewormer drugs and dosages*
*Goat Biology Parasite life cycles animations* - CRITICAL for understanding how to break those cycles with management! The main 3 of economic and health impact in goats are H O T - Haemonchus contortus, Ostertagia circumcincta, and Trichostrongylus spp. - Single infections with just one is almost unheard of. Where there is one, there is most likely all 2 or all 3. Their eggs are ‘strongyle type’ and are generally indistinguishable from one another on microscopic exam. Distinguishing them is not of much use as the treatment for all of these is the same.
- *Haemonchus* - “Barberpole” - anemia, rarely bottle jaw (hypoproteinemia)
- *Ostertagia* - ‘Brown stomach worm” - Hypoproteinemia = “Bottle Jaw”
- *Trichostrongylus* - less pathogenic alone, but in heavy loads cause scours and blood loss into GI.
*Goat Biology parasite article*
*Goat biology - Lice*
*Goat Biology - Mites*
*Premier1 Rotational grazing*
*FAMACHA program information*
*Current Recommendations for Parasite control in Small Ruminants*
*ATTRA sustainable agriculture program *- not only LOTS of info sheets about parasites, but also tons of other great resources such as marketing etc! 

*Veterinary
Merck Veterinary Manual
Center for Food Safety and Public Health* - Animal diseases - Comprehensive information sheets on many, many animal diseases.
*Premier 1 - Vaccinations for sheep and goats *
*eXtension Vaccination programs and protocols for goats*
*CL vaccine* - Designed for and approved for use in goats! Recommended as a CONTROL in herds that have a historical problem with CL, not a preventative. Available from Jeffers and other suppliers.
*FARAD: Veterinary Feed Directive (VFD)* - All antibiotics in animal feeds are now REGULATED and are PRESCRIPTION ONLY. THE VFD DOES NOT AFFECT NON- ANTIBIOTIC FEED ADDITIVES such as ionophores, coccidistats etc.
*FAMACHA program information
Update on Small Ruminant Urolithiasis (Urinary calculi, Bladder stones)*


----------



## Caprice Acres

*Fencing*
*Ok State Meat Goat manual* - See whole meat goat manual here: *Oklahoma State Meat Goat Manual
Premier1 Articles* - Rotational Grazing

*Dairy
Mammogenesis and lactogenesis* - development of mammary gland and onset of lactation information
*Milk flavor issues - Penn State *- Geared toward cattle but relevant to goats too.
*Goat Biology - Lactation*. Mammary anatomy, hormones, development, and production
*Goat Dairy Best Management practices* - 166 page PDF book for download
*Guide to starting a Commercial Goat Dairy * - 168pg book for download
*ADGA - State contacts for starting a Grade A/B Goat Dairy
Quality Milk Alliance* - a resource for improving milk quality for producers and veterinarians. Geared toward cows but the info is still very pertinent to goats!
*Dairy Care 365* - An online learning website with information on dairy cattle. However, a lot of the main ideas are very pertinent to goats! Free to sign up!
*Teat Conditions* - lots of good info especially how to troubleshoot your milking system to identify and correct common teat pathology. How to make your animals more comfortable, productive, and less prone to mastitis.  

*Physiology* - The WHY or HOW you always wondered
*Rumen physiology*

*Meat*
*Facilities and Equipment for Meat Goat Production - University of Maryland*

*Disease Testing*
*Washington Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory (WADDL)*
*BioTracking LLC* - send to the main origin lab or send to one of many affiliate labs, likely near you!
*Diagnostic Center for Populations and Animal Health @ Michigan State University*

*Fiber*
*Texas A&M Angora Goat and Mohair production information resource*

*Breeding and Assisted Reproduction*
*Goat Biology - Gestation calculator *
*AGS - Gestation calculator
BioGenics ltd *- Buck collection, semen for sale, AI kits, and some fecal exam equipment
*Capra Gia *- semen sales and buck collection company
*TransOva* - Small Ruminant Services include embryo transfer, flushes, and Laproscopic AI
*Facebook Dairy Goat A.I. trade post & info* - Very active FB group on AI, very useful for those interested in AI
*ADGA Dairy Goat Breeding*
*Mammalian placental types*
*ADGA Dairy Goat Management Calendar
Goode Cattle Company* - good prices on AI tanks
*Semen Tanks* - good prices on AI tanks

*Health, Management and Best Practices*
*American Sheep Industry best practices handouts *- while not goat per se, the best practices are something that definitely applies to goats!
*How to body condition score - Langston 
Dairy Goat Best management* - 166pg book for free download
*Guide to starting a Commercial Goat Dairy* - 168pg book for free download
*Premier1 - Rotational Grazing
eXtension: Goat herd biosecurity* - (note - their range for normal body temperature is wrong. High end of normal should be 103.5, and anything higher is fever.
*Texas A&M veterinary Extension: Biosecurity for Sheep and Goat producers 
Louisiana State University Extension - Meat Goat Biosecurity 
USDA APHIS - Biosecurity of US sheep and goat producers
Love’s Labor Lost - Small Ruminant Abortion Storms*

*Caprine Arthritis Encephalitis virus
Goat Biology picture and detailed explanation of CAE virus, life cycle, and the various tests. *This is a very good little article as it covers the biology behind lentiviruses and retroviruses! This may help answer some biology questions many producers have, including why the ELISA is probably the best test for this disease despite a AGID and a PCR also being available.
*CAEv Factsheet from the Centers of Food Security and Public Health
Merck Vet Manual
WADDL: CAE F&Q’s*

*Johnes disease
ADGA info page on Johnes*
*Centers for Food Safety and Public Health*
*Johnes Information Center* - a hugely comprehensive Johnes information website. NOTE - This website is NOT maintained by Wisconsin University. The person responsible for much of the content believes MAP is a causative agent in Crohns disease _despite this being discredited by vast amounts of science. It is probably better considered as an animal model for a human disease._ While this is a great informational website about the disease, take the zoonotic information on this website with a hefty grain of salt.

*CL - Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis
WADDL: CL information*
*Merck Vet Manual: CL *
*CL vaccine - Designed for and approved for use in goats!* Recommended as a CONTROL in herds that have a historical problem with CL, not a preventative. Available from Jeffers and other suppliers.
*
Sore Mouth - Contagious Ecthyma*
*Centers for Food Safety and Public Health*
*Merck Vet Manual Sore Mouth
NC State: Controlling Sore Mouth in Meat Goats *

*Abortive diseases *
- MOST OF THESE ARE ZOONOTIC AND CAN BE TRANSMITTED THROUGH BIRTHING FLUIDS AND RAW MILK. ALWAYS HANDLE EVERY ABORTION AS THOUGH THERE IS AN INFECTIOUS CAUSE UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE. This includes both safe handling by the owner, NO KIDDING OUT OF GOATS AND SHEEP BY PREGNANT WOMEN, as well as proper abortion biosecurity for the herd or flock.
** NOTE ** the most diagnostic part of any abortion work up done at a diagnostic lab is THE PLACENTA. If submitting an abortion for necropsy, be sure to submit THE PLACENTA AND FETUS(ES) TO THE DIAGNOSTIC LAB!!
*Love’s Labor Lost* - Small Ruminant Abortion Storms
*Merck Vet Manual : Abortion in goats 

Coxiella burnetii “Q-Fever”
Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH) *
* - “Fast Facts” from Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH)
WADDL: Coxiella F&Q
Merck Veterinary Manual : Coxiellosis

Campylobacter
Merck Veterinary Manual - Sheep, but pertinent to goats*

*Chlamydiosis
Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH)
- “Fast Facts” from CFSPH*

*Toxoplasmosis*
*Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH)*
*- “Fast Facts” from CFSPH
Merck Veterinary Manual - Toxoplasmosis

Brucellosis* - NOTE: B. meletensis is associated most with goats BUT goats can be infected with other species of Brucella as well!
*Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH) *
- *“Fast Facts” from CFSPH*
*Merck Veterinary Manual - Brucellosis in Goats *
*
Listeriosis - Listeria monocytogenes
Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH)*
- *“Fast Facts” from CFSPH
Merck Veterinary Manual - Listeriosis
*
*Leptospirosis - Leptospira interrogans*  - various serovar types cause disease, depending on risk factors
*Centers for Food Safety and Public Health (CFSPH*
- *“Fast Facts” from CFSPH
Merck Veterinary Manual - Leptospirosis

Conformation and Anatomy*
*How to body condition score - Langston *
*Goat Biology - Anatomy*
*Goat Biology - Male/Female anatomy, and fertilization*
*ABGA Teat structure chart *- outlines preferred, acceptable, and disqualifying teat structures in ABGA boer goats. Useful for reference for dairy goat breeders as we *can* see the same defects.
*ABGA Boer Goat Anatomy
ADGA Body Condition Scoring VIDEO
ADGA Linear Appraisal - ‘Blue Book’* - description of traits and PICTURE representation of the high and low extremes and averages of each trait type. A VITAL goat conformation learning tool. NOTE - this is just a linear scoring guide. The extreme values for each trait MAY NOT BE IDEAL. (big numbers do not mean better necessarily!) This is a common misconception
*Mammalian placental types
Mammary anatomy and physiology*

*Poisonous plants 
Cornell poisonous plants to animals and livestock
FDA poisonous plants database*
*Western States poisonous plants *
*Poisonous plants in pastures
University of Michigan Herbarium - Plant Identification* - While I don’t have time to find similar identification links for other areas, this should help for those in Michigan like climates and on this side of the country. I’d love to add more if others would like to provide!

*Other species* - resources that are likely applicable
- *Calf Notes *


----------

